# 1969 gto body mounts (help please)



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

I was installing new polyurethane bushing in the rear control arms when i noticed the horrible condition of the body mount bushings.So i have my new bushings and the four trunk bolts are out (broke one) the two under the doors are out (broke one) and i am stuck at the firewall bolts.My Pontiac manual says there is a nut on top of the bolt which make sense since i got the bolt to turn but does not come out.My real question is if there is a nut how do you get a wrench on it.Good thing for tight gun laws in Canada.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the front mount nuts are caged....they are free to move a little for adjustment. you need to either wedge something in the "cage' to hold them while you loosen them....OR.....if there is rot in the mount area, cut them out and replace.....PITA Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

la_belle_fermier said:


> I was installing new polyurethane bushing in the rear control arms when i noticed the horrible condition of the body mount bushings.So i have my new bushings and the four trunk bolts are out (broke one) the two under the doors are out (broke one) and i am stuck at the firewall bolts.My Pontiac manual says there is a nut on top of the bolt which make sense since i got the bolt to turn but does not come out.My real question is if there is a nut how do you get a wrench on it.Good thing for tight gun laws in Canada.


On the front mounts there's a way to get to the nut. There's an opening down low on the firewall, between the firewall and the inner fender. I'm attaching a photo from my 69 that shows it (my front clip is off right now). If your car is assembled, you'll have to at least remove the inner fender to get to the spot unless you can get really lucky with an odd shaped wrench.


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

*1969 gto body mounts*

Thanks for the info.I have to put new gto emblems on the fenders so i gues i will take the fenders and inner wheel well off.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

nut is a 1" 
I used an open end wrench , if you have a helper it works better , I did not use an impact gun , lots of Free All lubricant 
slow and steady so the bolt does not break


----------

